# Appling Archers 2017 Archery Events



## Yale (Jan 17, 2017)

The Appling Archers are looking forward to another great year and invite our old friends and our new friends-to-be to join us this year. We have picked a date for the Critter Shoot and the Bowhunters Festival is on Memorial Day weekend.

I will update the thread as new details emerge and registration opens. You may also keep up with us on Facebook and on our website http://www.applingarchers.com

Both shoots will be at the Pavilion, located at 5701 White Oak Rd in Appling, GA.

*Critter Shoot 
March 4, 2017*
Registration 8am - 2pm
Compound & Traditional Classes
Adults $20, Youth (11-15) $15, Cubs FREE
Lunch available for purchase

*Bowhunters Festival
May 26-28, 2017*


----------



## jakeeib (Feb 3, 2017)

Cant wait for the critter shoot this year.


----------



## Yale (Feb 20, 2017)

Don't forget, good fun is on the way!

Critter Shoot 
March 4, 2017
Registration 8am - 2pm
Compound & Traditional Classes
Adults $20, Youth (11-15) $15, Cubs FREE
Lunch available for purchase


----------



## Yale (Mar 1, 2017)

Join us for a good time at the Critter Shoot this Saturday, March 4.

The Appling Archers 'Fun Course' will be closed during the Critter Shoot.


----------



## Yale (Mar 6, 2017)

The Critter Shoot is in the books!  The results are posted in another thread.  

The next event is the Bowhunters Festival, May 26-28!
Registration is open at www.ApplingArchers.com

Watch 'What's in the box?' on Youtube


----------



## Yale (Apr 16, 2017)

Bowhunters Festival, May 26-28!
Registration is open at www.ApplingArchers.com


----------



## Trip Penn (Apr 27, 2017)

Free T-shirt to all who pre-register.


----------



## Trip Penn (May 8, 2017)

If you are planning on attending please go to the Appling Archer's website and pre-register this week: www.applingarchers.com 

The free T-shirt this year is a new design and the only way to get it for FREE is to pre-register.  Registration is also FREE which includes FREE meals.   

Shirts will be ordered at the end of this week (5/12). 

Also Blob Targets will have a vendor booth if you want to purchase one of their awesome targets for your home range.

I look forward to seeing everyone soon!


----------



## Trip Penn (May 19, 2017)

7 more days!  Shirts have been ordered and work on the grounds will begin tomorrow.  Safe travels to all of our guests!

The Fun Course will be closed 5/20 thru 5/29.


----------

